# Raw Feeders! Do you defrost and refreeze meat?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My Dog Food Company order has all the minces in 2lb blocks.

People have said to me with my chicken wings in one big block, let them defrost and if need be fully thaw, then separate and refreeze and they should be fine/they haven't had any problems.

Do any of you do this with other items? I've got chicken mince, rabbit mince, minced liver, minced heart and minced green tripe all in 2lb blocks. It would be a crazy amount more convenient if I could defrost/break up/refreeze 

Does anybody do it? I only have one dog fed on raw and he needs about 600g (just over 1lb which is 454g) a day and he only needs about 210g liver a week which is less than 1/4 of a 2lb block. If I fed the other dog on raw it wouldn't be so tricky.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, I do it with anything that's needed - any meat, bones, offal or minces  if they're frozen and I need them separated I'll leave them until I am able to, and sometimes that is once they're fully thawed. They all go back in the freezer again afterwards.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

As long as its still cold then yes. I get my raw from a company which doesnt package in insulated boxes and just dumps stuff on your doorstep. Ive only had to throw one lot away coz it had been sat cooking on my doorstep for hours and was warm.
Everything usually arrives cold and squidgy though and goes straight i the freezer/fridge.


----------

